# Dateidatum aus Zukunft?

## uhai

Beim Booten erhalte ich manchmal Warnungen, dass Dateidaten in /etc/init.d und auf einem externen Laufwerk in der Zukunft liegen.

Konqueror und ls zeigen diese Dateien nicht an, anscheinend gibt es die nicht. Betroffen sind teilweise auch Superblöcke, die aber korrigiert werden.

Diese Warnungen tauchen nur an manchen Tagen auf. Viren konnte ich keine entdecken.

Was kann das sein? Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Externe Laufwerke waren evtl in einem Rechner, der eine "falsche" Uhrzeit eingestellt hat.

Oder deine Zeit läuft dir aus dem Ruder...

Wenn deine Zeit Schuld ist, dann wechsel mal die Batterie vom BIOS.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Das externe ist noch nie an einem anderen Rechner gewesen. Und ich lasse ntp mitlaufen. Kann die Batterie denn schon nach 2-3 Jahren schwächeln?

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ganz einfacher Fall:

Wenn die Festplatte eingehängt wird, zu dem Zeitpunkt wo dein ntpd noch nicht gestartet wurde,  kann es sein das deine Zeit noch ein paar Stunden in der Vergangenheit liegt ;)

Wenn du nicht dual bootest*. Dann kannst du ntpd so einstellen das er deine Bioszeit beim runterfahren deiner Rechnerzeit angliecht.

Änder einfach das in /etc/conf.d/clock

```

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

Grüße!

* Windows ist mach mal etwas schwierig, weil es ohne zu fragen die Bioszeit ändert. In dem Fall hast du dann diese Zukunfts-Zeitmeldung trotzdem, wenn du zwischendurch Windows gestartet hast.

----------

## return13

Wenn du die Zeit der Dateien korrigieren willst:

 *touch manual wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NAME
> 
>        touch - ändert Zeitstempel von Dateien
> ...

 

----------

## uhai

@ChrisJumper:

Der Rest der Familie nutzt noch XP, dann würde ich das Problem ja gar nicht vermeiden können.  :Sad: 

@return13:

Muß ich dafür nicht die Dateien finden? Wie gesagt, weder Konqueror noch ls -ali zeigt das Zukunftsdatum an.

@alle:

Ist das mehr als ein Schönheitsfehler im Bootprotokoll?

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wie du die Dateien Finden kannst... ist eigentlich "relativ" einfach.

Mit dem  find, zum Beispiel kannst du alle Daten die du in den letzten drei Tagen im Homeverzeichnis verändert hast, mit dem Befehl:

```

$ find ~ -mtime 3

```

Anzeigen lassen. Dann gibt es auch noch Argumente/Flags für die Zugriffszeit:

 -atime

oder die modifikations-Zeit:

 -mtime

oder die Change-Time, welche angibt wann du das letzte mal den Zugriffsstatus, zum Beispiel mit chmod geändert hast.

 -ctime

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht meckert er ja nur bei den Dateien die vor kurzem erstellt wurden und so in der Zukunft liegen ;) Demnach solltest du sie mit Hilfe der Zugriffs oder Modifizierungszeit aufspüren können. Schau notfalls mal in die manual-Page von find, da ist das ausführlicher erklärt. Einfach Terminal auf und man find eintippen.

Bestimmt erstreckt sich das "problem" nicht nur auf deine Externe festplatte sondern auch auf die andren. Aber ich halte das wirklich für einen Schönheitsfehler. Solange du beim Booten keine Programme laufen hast für die die Zeit wichtig ist.. sollte es Egal sein. Probleme könnte es halt mit einer Backupsoftware geben, für die der Zeitstempel wichtig ist. Aber auch nur für den kurzen Zeitraum bis beim Bootvorgang der ntpd gestartet wurde.

Was Windows angeht. man kann das entweder dort oder eben bei Linux bestimmt wohl so modifizieren das das wieder alles stimmt. Bei mir hab ichs nicht gemacht weil ich nicht rumsuchen wollte, aber natürlich ist Linux so benutzerfreundlich das es auf diese Ignoranz von Windows ( welches sich nicht nach der GMT zu richten). Einstellen kann.

Ebenfalls in der /etc/conf.d/clock

 *Quote:*   

> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> 
> # Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 
> 
> # set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 
> ...

 

Demnach kannst du CLOCK="" auf local stellen, und dann würde ich aber den ntpd-Dienst abstellen. Oder sowas für Windows einrichten. Damit dort hin und wieder die Zeit angepasst wird.

Ich hab das in meinem letzten Post nicht erwähnt weil ich nicht wusste wies bei dir aussieht. Wenn man nur zum Spielen hin und wieder dual bootet, und sich ärgert das Windows die Zeit verstellt.. ist das was anders als wenn es vom Rest der Familie mehrmals zwischendrin gestartet wird.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab das grade noch mal ausprobiert wie du dann mit touch den Zeitstempel auf die "aktuelle Zeit" anpassen kannst.

Wenn du herausgefunden hast wie du deine find-Abfrage so zusammen gesetzt hast das sie dir die Dateien Auflistet, welche einen "falschen" Zeitstempel haben. Packst du diesen Befehl einfach in eine zwei Hochkommas:

```
 touch `find $DEINE-PARAMETER`
```

Diese Hochkommas sind auf der Apostroph-Taste. Sie lassen sich mit SHIFT und dieser Taste zwischen FRAGEZEICHEN und RETURN erzeugen.

:) Ich schreib das nur weil ich mich in vielen Skripts immer wunderte warum es nicht Funktionierte, was meist daran lag das ich nicht genau diese Zeichen verwendet hab. Sie lassen sich in Aufrufen verwenden wie "Klammern" in der Mathematik.

Es ist auch immer wieder verwirrend wenn man Büchern ein anderes Apostroph-Zeichen sieht z.B. dieses ' und damit gehts nicht! In dem Fall wurde dann schlicht weg, das falsche Zeichen verwendet oder ein komische Font-Einstellung in der das schwer zu erkennen ist. Diesen Fehler zu finden hat mich schon so mache viertel Stunde geraubt.

Grüße!

----------

## uhai

ok, find und touch kenne ich. Aber wieso kann ich mit ls -ali nicht die "falschen" Daten finden? Zeigt ls hier etwas anderes an?

@ChrisJumper:

Danke für den Hinweis, damit hast Du dem Forum sicher ein Posting von mir erspart. Denn früher oder später hätte ich mich sicher damit ehrumgeschlagen....

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, find und touch kenne ich. Aber wieso kann ich mit ls -ali nicht die "falschen" Daten finden? Zeigt ls hier etwas anderes an?
> 
> uhai

 

*am-kopf-kratz*

Gute frage. Ich hab grad nochmal geschaut, in der deutschen-man-page von ls steht nicht welche Zeit ein ls -lai oder genauer gesagt der Parameter  -l auflistet. Scheinbar die ModifizierungsZeit. (Oh Gott, finde nur ich dieses Wort so schrecklich?)

Damit sollte es dann auch gehen. Aber du musst berücksichtigen wenn du die Liste an touch überbegen willst. Musst du berücksichtigen das du das nicht in diesem "long" Format machst weil er dann ja probleme hat.. äh bzw. du noch einen Filter dazwischen setzen müsstest. 

Also sowas wie

```
$ touch `ls /mnt/platte/* | grep $ZUKUNFTSZEITZEILEN-FILTER`
```

Ich bin da nicht so der Fachmann. Weil ich das so selten machen. Aber mit ls könntest du auch nicht die Dateien in Unterverzeichnissen finden. find übernimmt das aber. Daher denke ich mit ls wäre es komplizierter.

Aber grade kommt mir der Gedanke das es halt generell so nicht zum Erfolg führen würde, weil du ja die Zeit... nach dem Booten schon "richtig" eingestellt hast. Quasi nur zwischen dem Booten und vor dem ausführen von ntpd hättest du die den Zustand der "falschen" Zeit. Oder du müsstest irgendwie deine Zeit mit der Bios Zeit vergelichen und ach das ist aber zu umständlich.

Ich würde einfach ntpd ausstellen mit local in /etc/conf.d/clock die Zeit aus dem Bios nehmen. Wenn du local verwendest schlägt dein Linux deine ZEITZONE nicht mehr auf die Zeit  vom BIOS auf...

Und daher kommt das Problem denk ich. Windows setzt einfach die Local-Time == Bios-Zeit. Was falsch ist wenn man sich zwischen den Zeitzonen bewegen würde. Oder so. Es kommt irgendwie daher das man sich unter Unix/Linux schon mal auf einen Server in einer anderen Zeitzone einloggt und damit man da dann auch die "richtige" Zeit hat... verwendet man überall die GMT.

:) Ach ich erzähl zu viel. Du weißt glaub ich worauf ich hinauswill.

1. Windows mit der richtigen Zeit einstellen.

2. Linux auf local stellen

3. Linux ntpd ausschalten und aus dem Runlevel entfernen, gegebenfalls neu starten.

4. Schauen ob die Fehlermeldung mit der Zukunft noch auftritt..

4a. Wenn ja dann suchst du dannach und passt die falschen Zeiten an und hast ruhe.

4b. Du überzeugst alle Familien-Mitglieder das man Windows nicht mehr braucht ;D

[OT]

Wine wird immer besser und ich höre ganz oft von Ubuntu-Dual-Bootern das Dinge unter Linux einfach funktionieren, während man unter Windwos noch Treiber installieren muss. (und anschließend neustarten *ggg*))

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab sowas auch ab und zu. Vor allem wenn ich vergessen habe von UTC auf local die Zeit zu wechseln sowie Europe/Berlin in die TIMEZONE einzusetzen.

Wenn ich das ganze dann rückgängig machen möchte, lasse ich nach den Änderungen an der lokalen Zeit (ntpdate) und den Anpassungen in /etc/conf.d/clock folgendes laufen:

```

find /etc | xargs touch -m

```

Da das Zeitproblem nicht nur Dateien in /etc/conf.d und /etc/init.d betreffen kann.

```

walthe48@tpwast ~/ubuntu $ ls -la

insgesamt 512384

drwxr-xr-x  3 walthe48 users      4096 10. Jan 11:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 96 walthe48  1000      8192 22. Jan 08:23 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 walthe48 users      4096 10. Jan 14:19 adobe

-rw-r--r--  1 walthe48 users     81719  9. Jan 15:17 NagiosGrapher-1.6.1-rc5-0.3.tar.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 walthe48 users 524060672 20. Dez 16:05 ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso

walthe48@tpwast ~/ubuntu $ find ./ | xargs touch -m

walthe48@tpwast ~/ubuntu $ ls -la

insgesamt 512384

drwxr-xr-x  3 walthe48 users      4096 22. Jan 08:38 .

drwxr-xr-x 96 walthe48  1000      8192 22. Jan 08:23 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 walthe48 users      4096 22. Jan 08:38 adobe

-rw-r--r--  1 walthe48 users     81719 22. Jan 08:38 NagiosGrapher-1.6.1-rc5-0.3.tar.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 walthe48 users 524060672 22. Jan 08:38 ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso

walthe48@tpwast ~/ubuntu $ 

```

Das ganze funktioniert auch gut, wenn man das Problem bei den Kernelsources hat. Ich sage nur: "clock screw detected"  :Smile:  Und ja, bevor jemand fragt: sauber ist das ganze nicht wirklich, ich hatte jedoch noch nie Probleme damit.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  [...]
> 
> 1. Windows mit der richtigen Zeit einstellen.
> 
> 2. Linux auf local stellen
> ...

 

Mal sehen:

1. sagt meine fRau auch immer, aber dazu müßte ich Wondoof ja booten...

4. jeztzt seit ein paar tagen nicht mehr. Scheint wie beim Auto: In der Werkstatt ist das Geräusch weg und der Mechaniker sieht einen an, als hätte man nicht alle Tassen im Schrank...

4b. ist in Arbeit.... Meine Tochter fragt schon immer nach einem eigenen Account in Linux.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung!

uhai[/quote]

----------

